# Pink/Red Crinone gel coming out!!



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Can anyone help me with this?

Today I have had pink / red Crinone gel coming out when I wipe going to the toilet? (Sorry for tmi) 

Is this normal? I gather the pinkness or redness is blood, but is this a sign of failure? 
Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?? 
 

Xxxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm really sorry Hun I have got no experience with cronine I'm on cyclogest but wanted to make sure your ok?! Xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeh I'm ok hunni, just a bit concerned about it? I'm not sure if its normal. I could call the clinic but I don't want to be a nuisance.
U ok? Xx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Kat this could be implantation bleeding! When is your otd? I should know sorry cant remember? Xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I'm 8dp5dt and OTD is on Friday 30th. 

8dp5dt is a bit late for implantation bleeding isn't it? 

Xxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry I can't be much help Hun reading posts on this site the last couple of weeks you just don't know!! I have everything crossed for you it's just snuggling in xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks hunni... U too xxxxx


----------



## aastraj (May 16, 2009)

Hi when I was approx 5 weeks pregnant one evening I had a blob of crinone gel come out when i went to the toilet with red blood and again the next morning, I was convinced it was over  
2 weeks later I had my early scan and there was one perfect little embryo there  
I'm now 16 weeks pregnant, so it is most likely nothing to worry about although I know that's easier said than done


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

asstraj that's good to hear!! That's made me feel a bit better knowing that someone else has had a similar experience. 

Congrats on ur BFP and bring 16 weeks preg! Lovely news to hear. Makes me remember why I'm on this roller coaster!  xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey! 

Apparently it seems that the gel coming out pinky red is normal... Because the Crinone gel is thickening the lining of my womb, it's just the old gel that is been on the lining and coming away. 

Phew! 

Glad that's all cleared up!


----------

